# ILYBINILWY- So What Other Synonymous Lines Have You Heard?



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*ILYBWSBMTEO*-

"I love you but we shouldn't be married to each other!"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I love you like a brother but not as a husband


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Its not you its me.


----------



## Going Mental (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not sure I love you anymore.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I no longer feel connected to you.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

"I want to be in love with you, I'm just not."

"I wish I got excited about coming home to you" 

"I don't have a need to nurture us"


I've heard them all. I'm married to a real charmer!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## njdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Most depressing thread ever!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

njdad said:


> Most depressing thread ever!


Only if a person really allows themselves to subscribe to the inherent deception therein!


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't tell you about him because I didn't want to hurt you.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

He's just a friend.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

" I need to find myself."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Or how about, "I just wanted the 'old you' back!"


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Oh, and lest I forget, here's a wonderful one he laid on me - "I thought you'd change after we got married".

Wish I had known that little factoid before I walked down the aisle.


----------



## Going Mental (Apr 8, 2012)

You're not the man/woman I married.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

it was only sex, no big deal


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I got that one to. As we moved "forward" she became more direct with a wine fueled "You were the biggest mistake of my life." and the cold sober and sobering "The thought of you touching me (sexually) repulses me!"

But what the hell, at least I knew where we stood.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

"It's not you, it's me!" - so - go fix yourself!

"I need some space to find myself" - try a mirror

I always liked being called "controlling." I never "controlled' a darn thing. Lock her in Gitmo for awhile - then maybe she'd understand that she had freedom to do as she pleased from day one until the end...


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Shortly after DDay, my W admitted she was in love with the OM.

She said, "I always wanted it to be you. I never wanted this to happen."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pack your sh^t and get out.


----------

